

Show HN: Purify, a Tumblr theme powered by Isotope - Painbird
http://purifytheme.tumblr.com/

======
Painbird
<http://purifytheme.tumblr.com/>

Uses the jQuery Isotope plugin: <http://isotope.metafizzy.co/> for the
responsive grid layout and for content filtering.

Video demo: [http://purifytheme.tumblr.com/post/7801430330/purify-
theme-d...](http://purifytheme.tumblr.com/post/7801430330/purify-theme-demo)

~~~
Dramatize
Nice, I really like it.

Think I'll use it for <http://blog.rumplo.com> & <http://motherandcub.com>

